# J810 movement hidden gem or luck ?



## d3xmeister

Well after my old Eco-Drive died, while trying to get it repaired, I bought another one. The old one was a B-something I can’t remember now, but this new watch has a J810 movement which seems pretty common.

I set it after time.is, and 10 days it spent about 4 on wrist, 6 in ints box, closed. I checked it after these 10 days, and suprisingly, it was dead on. I mean EXACTLY like it was 10 days earlier.

OK, I thought, that’s great, works very well, actually better than all my other quartz.

Then another 10 days pasts, actually today. These 10 days the watch was worn 5 of them, it has been in full sunlight and mild heat, it has spent a few hours in a cold night (1 degree Celsius), and 5 days in its box, this time the box opened.

Well, it’s still spot on. After 20 days, it’s not even a fraction of a second off (from what I can see, it’s analog)

Now, I’ve had and have many quartz watches, but I’m really impressed. If this watch continues to work like that, this is easily a 5 sec/year watch. Unfortunately on the 28th we have daylight savings so I have to re-set it.

What's your J810 accuracy ? Is it just dumb luck that I got this freakishly accurate sample ?


----------



## d3xmeister

No one ? J810 seems pretty common these days, I’m just curios if this is a super accuracy by design or mine was just dumb luck. Tonight I have to reset it (daylight savings &#55357;&#56850; ) but after 22 days it is still dead on accurate.


----------



## saridis

Pure luck I quess , my experience is the opposite .

It's my least accurate Eco drive , gains 5-8 seconds per month.
I don't wear it so often of course and I know that this has a great impact on accuracy due to temperature stabilization.










More or less all my Eco drives don't fluctuate (I have 8 of them) that much from one to another. Even the ones with the most basic movement compared to some with more expensive and sophisticated movement.

On a side note , j810 has the lowest power reserve of them ( it's also the thinnest so the battery capacity had to be small) and also the slowest charging 
Which I assume is due to the solar ring that is used instead of the regular flat solar panels beneath the dial

Ps. I just realized that I have two citizens watches with j810 movement. 
They differ just a little on monthly deviation but they remain on the lowest scale of accuracy among my Eco drives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Most Eco-drives are not temperature-compensated, so they are not considered HAQ, high-accuracy-quartz. There is an entire HAQ forum here for the accuracy obsessive. 

BTW, don’t store a solar watch in the box, or in a drawer. They need decent light to stay charged. New ones arrive already somewhat depleted, so set it on a window sill in the sun for a few hours to get it topped up.


----------



## d3xmeister

Thanks. That’s interesting. It’s just luck I guess then. Until this one, my most accurate quartz was a Boss with Miyota movement, but this J810 Eco-Drive is obviously a freak of nature. I won’t adjust it for daylight savings yet, I wanna let it a full month just for curiosity. Like I said, the watch was worn and rested, so it was exposed to different positions, temperatures, light, slight shocks.

About the power reserve. This is a model out of production, I bought it new but it was completely dead so when I took it out of the box, I had to charge it a bit from a light bulb, it started with 2 seconds interval ticks, then the next day I left it on a balcony in full sun.


----------



## d3xmeister

A quick update. It’s been around 35 days since I set it, and now it is barely half a second ahead. That’s just crazy, I’ve never seen anything like that. Well, an interesting experience, not that it matter a lot.


----------



## arogle1stus

D3zmeister:
Just a comment. I bought one exactly like yours. Everything duplicated
Seller on EBay sent watch sans the 24mm springbars and the strap. I
had to buy the 2 springbars and a replacement strap. Strap ends had to
have approx 4mm strimmed off. Used an Exacto knife for that. One tiny
scuff on crystal. Great buy for price.

Hoping accuracy is on par with other Citizens (4)

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Schredd

Just scored a J810 for 50 bones. Virtually brand new, box, paperwork, original Citizen price tag...

Little big for my taste, but still a fun sports watch.









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I also have an E812 that is a decade old, never serviced, thought I lost it at a lake & my Buddy found it in the bilge of his boat, FIVE WEEKS LATER, SUBMERGED IN GUNK AND DIDN'T EVEN GO INTO POWER MODE.

Finest instrument of ANY kind I have ever owned.










jjD


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Serious question. How do you know its off by 10 seconds after 10 days? Or that it is not off? I see this accuracy thing come up a lot here and I have no idea how you even know? 

I set my watch for 12:00:00 and put it in a box. When I open the box in 10 days how do I know if it is off a second or not?


----------



## Huskers

Westsideecodrive said:


> Serious question. How do you know its off by 10 seconds after 10 days? Or that it is not off? I see this accuracy thing come up a lot here and I have no idea how you even know?
> 
> I set my watch for 12:00:00 and put it in a box. When I open the box in 10 days how do I know if it is off a second or not?


There are android apps that sync with atomic time and you can sync your watch with your app, the app allows you to create separate profiles for different watches one may own and track time it was synced and verified at various intervals -


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Huskers said:


> There are android apps that sync with atomic time and you can sync your watch with your app, the app allows you to create separate profiles for different watches one may own and track time it was synced and verified at various intervals -


Okay. Now that I understand. I really appreciate the info. I am going to download the app and give it a try.

Have a great day!!


----------



## Citizen 59

saridis said:


> Pure luck I quess , my experience is the opposite .
> 
> It's my least accurate Eco drive , gains 5-8 seconds per month.
> I don't wear it so often of course and I know that this has a great impact on accuracy due to temperature stabilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More or less all my Eco drives don't fluctuate (I have 8 of them) that much from one to another. Even the ones with the most basic movement compared to some with more expensive and sophisticated movement.
> 
> On a side note , j810 has the lowest power reserve of them ( it's also the thinnest so the battery capacity had to be small) and also the slowest charging
> Which I assume is due to the solar ring that is used instead of the regular flat solar panels beneath the dial
> 
> Ps. I just realized that I have two citizens watches with j810 movement.
> They differ just a little on monthly deviation but they remain on the lowest scale of accuracy among my Eco drives
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!! that's beautiful.


----------



## Citizen 59

Schredd said:


> Just scored a J810 for 50 bones. Virtually brand new, box, paperwork, original Citizen price tag...
> 
> Little big for my taste, but still a fun sports watch.
> View attachment 15374899
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I also have an E812 that is a decade old, never serviced, thought I lost it at a lake & my Buddy found it in the bilge of his boat, FIVE WEEKS LATER, SUBMERGED IN GUNK AND DIDN'T EVEN GO INTO POWER MODE.
> 
> Finest instrument of ANY kind I have ever owned.
> 
> View attachment 15374900
> 
> 
> jjD


Lovely watch, it's had a hard life by the looks of it.


----------



## aafanatic

@Citizen 59 Welcome to the forum  Glad you're here.


----------



## Pug Henry

I got this little beauty a couple of months ago with the J810 movement and it’s only off by 3 seconds. That’s 1.5 seconds per month. VERY accurate.


----------



## RoyR

This past June 2, 2022, I bought a new Citizen Endeavor eco drive, with the J810 movement (model AW 1428-53X). I set it as precisely as I could, using the time.gov website. After nine days, it appears to have lost about 1/2 second! I am not sure, exactly, since checking for a deviation this small is difficult, glancing back and forth between the watch and the time showing on my computer. Even setting the watch to start moving PRECISELY at the exact moment is rather tricky.

I will report back here after a full month has elapsed. Perhaps the exact deviation will be more evident then. Either way, it's a really accurate watch! ($US 190, retail, at a local Costco here in Virginia, USA)

A Citizen Promaster Diver, caliber E-168, that I bought in September 2021 was my most accurate watch up to now. That one gains 3 seconds per month.

I'm a big fan of Citizen, needless to say!


----------



## RoyR

Following up on my post of June 11, 2022...I am pleased to report that my Citizen Endeavor watch with the J810 movement is absolutely dead-on the same time as it was when I set it on June 2, right after purchase. I am shocked at such accuracy from a $190, "non-luxury," non-chronometer-certified watch. Totally shocked. 

Let me again note: I used the time.gov website to eliminate the possibility of any errors in the clock on my computer.
And, no, I am not a shill for Citizen, nor am I a paid Citizen reviewer! 

So, the original poster was correct in his observation of incredible accuracy with this movement.


----------



## d3xmeister

RoyR said:


> Following up on my post of June 11, 2022...I am pleased to report that my Citizen Endeavor watch with the J810 movement is absolutely dead-on the same time as it was when I set it on June 2, right after purchase. I am shocked at such accuracy from a $190, "non-luxury," non-chronometer-certified watch. Totally shocked.
> 
> Let me again note: I used the time.gov website to eliminate the possibility of any errors in the clock on my computer.
> And, no, I am not a shill for Citizen, nor am I a paid Citizen reviewer!
> 
> So, the original poster was correct in his observation of incredible accuracy with this movement.


I don’t have mine anymore, I traded it for a vintage automatic Citizen Eagle Seven. I did kept my eye on it and I discovered not all months were the same, which is to be expected with a simple quartz movement. In the end, the accuracy was everywhere between less than half a second per month to one and a half. That’s still amazing. I have two Seiko HAQ that aren’t nearly as accurate, in fact both of them won’t come close to meet their own accuracy spec from factory (they are a bot older though).

I realized I haven’t posted a picture of the watch so here it is


----------



## Terra Citizen

My first watch purchase was a titanium Citizen with the J810 movement. It has always been accurate and kinda set me on a path of thinking that Citizen watches were just always accurate:










My Citizen Tough watches have also been accurate, but they have the E168 movement.


----------



## d3xmeister

I do have to say though the J810 was a bit of a disappointment as a solar movement. The reserve was always low, much lower than what Citizen estimate, and it charge wasn’t that good, keeping it in a room in a glass top box, with plenty of daylight in the room, and some artificial light over the evening, was not enough to keep it charged, it will eventually go to low power and I had to put it outside in the sun to charge again. I have many other Casio solar watches and in the same conditions those are always on high charge.

What I did find great about the watch was the accuracy, the fit and finish was great for a $90 watch, and the black coating on the case was the best I ever had, I don’t know what kind of black coating was that but it put all my other much, much more expensive black coated watches to shame. There was no marks or anything on it even after many months I used it as a work watch. I think Citizen case coatings in general are the best.


----------



## cliffr39

d3xmeister said:


> ...
> 
> I realized I haven’t posted a picture of the watch so here it is
> View attachment 16858103


Don't tease, what is this gorgeous watch?


----------



## cmiguelq

d3xmeister said:


> I don’t have mine anymore, I traded it for a vintage automatic Citizen Eagle Seven. I did kept my eye on it and I discovered not all months were the same, which is to be expected with a simple quartz movement. In the end, the accuracy was everywhere between less than half a second per month to one and a half. That’s still amazing. I have two Seiko HAQ that aren’t nearly as accurate, in fact both of them won’t come close to meet their own accuracy spec from factory (they are a bot older though).
> 
> I realized I haven’t posted a picture of the watch so here it is
> View attachment 16858103


Beautiful! Model number?


----------



## cliffr39

cmiguelq said:


> Beautiful! Model number?


I think I found it from a Google image search to be the citizen eco drive aw1184


----------

